# Bass - Drop Bb Tuning - What Gauge?



## Sweetbabyjezuz (Aug 21, 2011)

Okay so I play guitar in my band, we tune to Drop Bb (Bb F Bb Eb G C) on Carvin I use 12 gauge electric strings and it's perfect.

Now our new bass player had me try and set up her bass for her because she doesn't know how. I put the highest gauge strings we had in the store (50-110) and tried to tune/intonate it but they weren't enough. The F, Bb, and Eb string felt "okay" but the the lowest Bb was way too wobbly. It works for practice in the time being but I want to figure out what would be best for her for later.

She plays a 4-string Cort Curbow (27 frets). 

It should be noted I also tried to put on a single Elixer .135 string we had, but the string itself could not fit through the bridge of the bass. So I know it has to be between 115 and 135, so what do you think would be the best bet?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 21, 2011)

You need to modify it to fit the thick strings. .135 is pretty awesome for that tuning.


----------



## knuckle_head (Aug 21, 2011)

Don't be afraid to enlarge that hole - go bigger. You can have a hole as large as .2 and still have the ball end captured securely. Using a reamer or drill bit that is *3/16"* is all you need.

Bb is well served by a .142 or .150. 

Put a set together that is something like;

.150 .102 .076 .057 (.041)
or 
.142 .094 .070 .053 (.037)

If you can't or won't go any bigger than the .135 consider a set that is close to;

.136 .090 .067 .049 (.035)


----------



## ixlramp (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a Cort Curbow 4 fretless, a tapered Bb string will fit through the top-load slot. Was the Elixer non-tapered?
For a drop tuning you need a special set with the lowest string increased in gauge to compensate.
Circle K Strings sell 'drop tune' sets designed to have strings at equal tension in a drop tuning: vStandard Drop-tuned 4 Strings
I recommend at least the 130 set (extra light). 136, 142 are light.
Alternatively you could build a custom set of singles from another brand with similar gauges to the Circle Ks.


----------



## ixlramp (Aug 21, 2011)

Another method, for emergencies, is to use a 5 string set and discard the E string. For example 130 85 65 45, this creates an extra light and fairly even-tension set for drop Bb. Perhaps 135 90 70 50 would be better having a light tension.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Aug 22, 2011)

Trust knuckle, he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Sweetbabyjezuz (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmmm okay i'll try that.

Nah it wasn't tapered which was the problem 99.9% of the .135 string fit but the last inch before the ball end that is wrapped thicker than the rest of the string was the portion that wouldn't go through.

I've always just been super careful about doing any sort of permanent modifications like that, especially because technically it's not my bass and would suck if I fucked her bass up.


----------



## ixlramp (Aug 24, 2011)

deleted post


----------

